# Chickens are in the Coop!!!



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Finally! My chickens have been relocated from my front porch to their new home: the coop! I am completely happy! I think they are pretty happy as well. I heard a lot of happy cooing and chirping...even saw a couple of happy dances! Lol


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats!

Look forward to hearing more about them!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

:congrat:

You do realize you're a lifer now. There's no going back once you got your own chickens. It's another disease that has no known cure.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Awesome! They look like happy birds.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> :congrat:
> 
> You do realize you're a lifer now. There's no going back once you got your own chickens. It's another disease that has no known cure.


I understand! I already find myself thinking about getting some meat chickens now...lol


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

SB-that's a really nice looking setup. Congrats to you. And it looks like you even have a little help, eh?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

OMG! Good for you!

I have been wanting chickens. I could see Roo chasing them around the yard... She'd have a blast!


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Jason said:


> SB-that's a really nice looking setup. Congrats to you. And it looks like you even have a little help, eh?


Always good to get as much free support as you can! A lot of people don't have time in their busy lives right now, but still want to feel like they are doing something to prepare for hard times. Hence, I help them get that good feeling and I get free labor! ;-)


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Grimm said:


> OMG! Good for you!
> 
> I have been wanting chickens. I could see Roo chasing them around the yard... She'd have a blast!


It's great! chicken Daytime Soap Opera! Lol


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> It's great! chicken Daytime Soap Opera! Lol


I could see the cats trying to figure out what they are. They smell like food but they are big and can peck and scratch!


----------

